# MTB-Helm für schmalen Kopf gesucht



## Stuetzrad-DHler (2. März 2021)

Hallo Mädels , ich suche einen Helm für Einsatzzwecke Enduro (kein Fullface) und AM Größe 55 cm.

Das Problem:
Egal in welcher bisherigen Sportart (Klettern, Skifahren, Radfahren, Fallschirmspringen), ich hatte immer Probleme, einen passenden Helm zu finden, der sich nicht auf meinem schmalen Kopf verdrehen lässt. Es kann einfach nicht der Sinn sein, jedesmal mit Schaumstoff die Innenseiten des jeweiligen Helms zu unterfüttern, damit er dann passt...

Wer kennt das auch und hat nach langer Suche einen passenden Enduro-Helm gefunden? Bitte um konkrete Empfehlungen. Dankeschön 😊


----------



## scylla (2. März 2021)

Met bauen ziemlich schmal (bzw. war das vor 2-3 Jahren so, lange keinen mehr aufprobiert). 
Bei denen heißt der Endurohelm "Roam"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StelioKontos (2. März 2021)

Fox Speedframe ist auch ziemlich schmal


----------



## M_on_Centurion (3. März 2021)

Fox Rampage und Proframe könnte auch passen.


----------



## Aninaj (10. März 2021)

IXS baut auch schmal und klein, da könnte der IXS Trail XS dann schon zu klein sein 

Mir paßt der in XS perfekt, nur dann passt im kalten leider kein Tuch mehr runter, daher trage ich den Helm in S.

PS. Mein Snowboardhelm ist ein Jugendhelm, alles andere konnte ich auch quer aufsetzen 😅


----------



## M_on_Centurion (11. März 2021)

Das kenn ich irgendwoher....


----------



## HiFi XS (21. März 2021)

Giro in der kleinsten Größe passt auf meinen kleinen Kopf.


----------



## Sylvia81 (29. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe ein ähnliches Problem mit KU 54. Ich habe einen normalen Ked Helm und der rutscht mir immer auf die Brille. Die Tiefe scheint hier das Problem zu sein. Ich bin sehr klein und mein Kopf eben auch 😔


----------



## Frakturinchen (19. April 2021)

Hallo, ich könnte Dir den Troy Lee Designs A2 in Gr. S empfehlen! Ich hab selber auch einen eher schmalen  Kopf. Gr. S wäre von 54 bis 56 cm.
Ich biete diesen Helm momentan bei Ebay an.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Sylvia81 (19. April 2021)

Ich habe mir jetzt den Giro Vasona mips gekauft und er passt hervorragend.  Zuvor hatte ich den Giro Radix aber er hing mir zu tief auf der Stirn. 
LG Sylvia


----------

